# samba35 can't access a certain share



## tehgooch (Mar 17, 2011)

I have two shares configured in smb.conf, the homes and a share called warez. I can access my home directory fine so it appears I am logging in OK, however when I try to access the warez share from my Windows 7 box it throws this error:


```
[Window Title]
Network Error

[Main Instruction]
Windows cannot access \\ANTIA\warez

[Content]
You do not have permission to access \\ANTIA\warez. Contact your network administrator to request access.

For more information about permissions, see Windows Help and Support

[Close]
```

Here is a excerpt of the log file of my attempts. You can see I connect successfully to the service 'myusername', but then I am just disconnected when I try to access warez.


```
[2011/03/16 19:35:55.651340,  1] smbd/service.c:1070(make_connection_snum)
  anonymous (192.168.42.3) connect to service myusername initially as user myusername (uid=1001, gid=1001) (pid 2755)
[2011/03/16 19:36:15.130236,  1] smbd/service.c:1251(close_cnum)
  anonymous (192.168.42.3) closed connection to service jgooch
```

smb.conf:

```
[global]
   workgroup = WORKGROUP
   server string = Samba Server
   security = user
   hosts allow = 192.168.42. 127.
   load printers = no
   printcap name = /etc/printcap
   printing = 
   guest account = samba
   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
   max log size = 50
   passdb backend = tdbsam
   socket options = SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192 TCP_NODELAY
   interfaces = em0 
   local master = yes
   os level = 33
   domain master = yes 
   preferred master = yes
   wins support = yes
   dns proxy = no 
   store dos attributes = yes

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================
[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   browseable = no
   writable = yes

[warez]
   comment = warez
   path = /home/warez
   browseable = yes
   public = yes
   printable = no
   read only = yes
```

I just spent six hours banging my head against the wall trying to figure out why I couldn't connect AT ALL and now this. Turns out the windows firewall was still blocking it even though I had it turned off and the service disabled. I wish there was a way to gut that POS out of Windows 7, but I guess that is just wishful thinking. If I didn't use this machine mostly for gaming I would be running FreeBSD on it :/.

System Specs:

CPU: AMD Athlon64 X2 5700+
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
RAM: 4GB Kingston DDR2-667
RAID: 3Ware 9650SE 8-Port Hardware RAID Card
HDDs:
8x1TB SATA HDDs in RAID6 (fully encrypted with GELI)
2x4GB CF Cards in a CF->SATA adapter (being used to boot and storage of keyfile for GELI)


----------



## tehgooch (Mar 17, 2011)

I forgot to add that I have verified that the directory /home/warez is owned by the samba user and group. I ran:

`# chown -R samba /home/warez`
`# chgrp -R samba /home/warez`

I verified that my user is in the samba group and that group has read access.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2011)

Does that directory have execute permissions too?


----------



## tehgooch (Mar 18, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Just checked again when I got the notification of your message. It seems to be working now. I'm just going to chalk this up to windows again. I didn't even have to turn the firewall on and off this time.


----------

